# Treatment in Europe



## evolutio (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi,

Has anyone tried treatment in Europe? If so, what was the outcome?

Is there a ranking for the best clinic in Scotland?

Is there a ranking for the best clinic in England?

Help required - need to find a clinic with good success rates. 

Thanks


----------



## Jelliebabe (Jan 14, 2011)

I'd also like to know if people have had ivf in Europe how they chose their clinic.  Its all a bit mind boggling.  

Evolution - don't the HFEA do a uk league chart?  Or some thing like that


----------

